# odie confo revisited (more weight and condition)



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

so a cuple years ago i asked what you all thought of odie.

well now im working him and feeding him as much as a Clydesdale and FINALY getting somewhere. he still needs more but yeah.

im thinking of doing hunter jumpers with him. nothing too high. maybe some western events. what do you all think?

better pics to come from our last show were he remembered what square was. some people thought he was cycle hocked but i dont see it. its hard to tell when he is being mentally a 2 year old and unable to stand still and is always moving/ standing weird.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I don't really see a difference


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

the last 3 are were he still needed to gain some weight still. its being slow. i think he looks alot better then he used to


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

As long as you're happy with his progress over the past two years, you see him in person


----------



## Kyro (Apr 15, 2012)

His hooves are long, I hope the farrier is coming soon.

Other than that, he is cute. I didn't see your other thread so I can only comment on what I see here. He seems to be either cow-hocked or stands close from behind. His overall appearance seems much healthier in the recent pictures though and he seems to be filling up nicely


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Nice horse. I think you could do hunters/jumpers with him. Not sure if he is handy enough with his build to do a lot of western that requires tight quick turns. He is a bit Thoroughbred looking. 

His feet need attention before anything else is done. His toes are over long and his heels almost look rolled under. You do not want to jump this horse, or do anything else really, until his feet are addressed and brought around. Jumping especially (but all riding) requires top farrier work to keep a horse sound and those feet are not trimmed or configured in such a way as to keep this horse sound.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

his feet were done the day after pics. thats only 6 weeks out as he grows fast and his feet are always on the long side. can trim them as short as we would like as the blood is low in his feet (if you trimm him where he "should be" he bleeds) and trust me, he is fantastic as rollbacks and quick turns. 

(sorry for posting some non confo pics, at work and cant sort though the pics i currently have as its my computer)


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I don't think he's cow hocked. He doesn't toe out enough to be cow hocked. He is, however, base narrow in the back.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

yes he is vary narrow baced. and when he dose stand still by some merical his back legs are not cowhocked or towed out. he is just constantly in a state of motion so it really hard to get good pics of him. even during the halter classes he was moving a bit. its a training issue we are working very hard on -_-'.

also again on the feet. i meant to say we cant trim as short as we would like. some times we can and when we can we do buit most the time we have to leave him long or we will quick him. its weird and when i have extra money i plan on getting his hooves x rayed to see what is going on.

Here is a vid of him moving a bit. he seams a bit off balanced in the vid so im going to work on that more with him,

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tFG5mvkHWCU


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Well Gee.. I did not mean to sound insulting of the horse. It was just an opinion which is the object of the conformation part of the forum. I said I was not "sure" if he could do the quick turns (it is a conformation _critique_ from photos.. not from the actual horse.. and I would be the first to say that you need to see the horse in person!). 

As to the feet.. if that is how they are at 6 weeks, then his trim schedule needs to be 4 weeks (I had a Appaloosa mare who needed done ever 4 weeks.. and that was with shoes.. eventually I learned how to trim and shoe my own horse as a result of her and the difficulty getting a farrier that often as I had two horses kept at my own house) (I will temper this by telling you I was NOT a farrier.. I simply learned how to trim and shoe two horses).


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

no i agree and my tone is coming out wrong today as im at work so not alot of time to type lol! and its hard to get my farrier out as they are my father in law and fiance. and between our 5 horses (half being over 60 miles away) and one being almost crippled and my fiance's back unable to bend over alot its sometimes hard to have it every 4 weeks. they are teaching me so its a work in progress. and the past couple of weeks have been incurably hectic (new job. emergancy flight out of state,moved him etc) so alot of things are getting pushed off.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Learn to trim your own horse. Best thing you can do ever. 
Even if you get a farrier, I found that when I could "fix-a-flat" (trim a hoof and nail on a lost shoe) my farrier charged me less. I was soooo fussy about the farrier because the feet were so very important. W/O correct feet the horse cannot work at its best and will not last. JME. My farrier actually shod horses that went to the Olympic 3 day try outs.. 

Good luck.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

yes i do try to round his toes out once a week as he squares them out. i plan on harassing my fiance (his horse and he is the farrier at the moment) about learning more. since he is not under saddle i am not concerned about shoes. though i might in the future look at ground controls for him.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

He needs to be trimmed short as possible, and often. Learning how to do it yourself is great. But it needs to be done. Otherwise, he looks pretty healthy to me. I'm not a fan of his back end, but he moves alright.


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

I think for what you're wanting to do he's perfect! (And pretty markings too!)


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

again his feet were done Saturday and i will haress him more with his feet on Thursday. the trimming stuff is in my fiances truck and we needed for 2 of our horses out in bfe. luckily for my odie is mostly good for his feet lol! he only tried to lean on me every 10 min XD!


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

he is LOWLY building his back end. i know he is generally week in that department but im hoping regular work and enough food to feed a Clydesdale will help that a bit.

thank you all for replying though!!!!


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

so everyone at the barn thinks he is a saddle bred. dose not help that he like to stand parked out randomly. his teeth are done and will be putting him on ulcer treatments right away. might help his back end. vet agrees he is still under weight so blood work was also taken.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

ok got a better pic of him with ALOT more weight. now just to get muscle on him. ignore the leg positions he stands weird in the wash rack because he dose not want to be in there.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

sooo look what happened yesterday


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

KigerQueen said:


> sooo look what happened yesterday


Ohh look at you two  good ride?


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

yep. he did not take off with me and we survived and stayed at a walk so i call it a success lol! he is filling out more and his chest has widened a bit.


----------

